# Before I'm too old...



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Hey guys, thought I'd start a log as others seem to receive some superb advice and I'm hoping that I won't be an exception.

I've dabbled with weights for years and to no surprise to anyone I'm in no fit state to talk of.

I finally had my light bulb moment and actually saw myself for the fat outta shape 32 year old I have dabbled my way to. Time to do something about it...

I've been training now for about 5 months or so, not made much of a transformation in that time, not that I expected to, but have managed to shift a bit of weight. Out of interest this is the "progress" I made in the first four months:

First measurement is the before (10.02.08) the second measurement is after (11.06.08) the third measurement is the difference:

BW - 86.5kg 83.5kg -3.0kg

Approx BF% 25% 19% -6%

Neck 14.5" 14.5"

Shoulders 49.5" 49.5"

Chest 43" 42" -1"

Waist 38" 36" -2"

Bicep L 13.75" 13.5" -.25"

Bicep R 14" 13.75" -.25"

Forearm L 11" 11"

Forearm R 11.25" 11.25"

Wrist 7.5" 7.5"

Hips 40" 38.5" -1.5"

Thigh L 23.5" 23.5"

Thigh R 24.5" 23.75" -.75"

Calf L 14.75" 14.75"

Calf R 15" 15"

Ankle 9.25" 9.25"

I've since lost another 2kg and weigh in now at 81.5kg. My waist is still a rather large 36'ish", although it looks a lot flatter than it did. I don't look much like a bodybuilder yet though, as you would rightly assume from my measurements.

I was doing a very abbreviated compound routine just once a week for the period above and focused more on my cardio but have now decided it's time to get serious and use progressive weights. This is the program I am using:

Sundays & Wednesdays

Bench 4x6

Squat 3x10

Dumbell Military 4x6

Rows 3x8

BL Deads 3x5

I've eased up on the weight loss program and am just eating healthy and heavy lifting. I'll add my goals, previous bests and a couple of pics later when I have more time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi and congrats on startin a journal....keep yourself upto date with your pics it's a great help :thumb:

Lin


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Lin.

Ok previous bests from the last time I got into bb (3 months Feb - Apr, before quitting progressive weights as mentioned above).

Bench 58kg 3x6

Squat 83kg 4x5

Barbell M.Press 43kg 2x7

Row 51kg 2x10

Deads 96kg 3x5

So as you can see not particularly impressive but I was working to failure on most exercises.

My current goals are to

Bench - 82kg

Squat - 100kg

DB press - 20kg (each side)

Row ?

Dead - 120kg

Not very ambitious I know but baby steps until I can walk like a man eh :tongue:

My diet is a work in progress and is getting better the more I read and knuckle down.

The pics below are from: Left 11.02.08 and Right 11.06.08, which was after my weight loss phase. Not a dramatic difference granted, I know I could have done better had I knuckled down on my diet. Learnt a lot though and continue to learn... (hope the attachment worked!)

I started working out with progressive weights again on 22nd June

Ok so thats it for where I'm at. Any input welcome :beer:


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Todays Workout

*Sun 27th July*

*Bench - 54kg 4x6*

*
Squat - 60.5kg 3x10*

*
Dumbell press - 2x14kg 4x6*

*
Rows - 54kg 3x8*

*
Deads 88kg 3x5*

The weights include the weight of the bar, apart from the dumbell press cos I don't know the weight of the db's.

I'm still pretty comfortable with these weights although I am going to slow progression on deads from 5kg per w/o to 2.5kg, as it's starting to feel pretty heavy.

Bench is embarrassingly difficult, the weight increment for those will be just 1kg per week, which means that if I make all my reps every week it will take me 28weeks/ half a year to reach my target of benching my own b/w!

I started the weight low on squats to work on my form it is steadily increasing.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hello Mate,

You are right about baby steps there is no quick way!

You will thank yourself later on, for example working on your squating technique. Keep reading on the diet section of this website as it is full of info and then sketch out a diet plan and post it up and everyone can give you there pennies worth and help smooth out any bumps.

IMO I would split up your workout and maybe get in the gym three times a week? I get the best results with weights three times a week on a split training routine with a cardio day and then two days complete rest.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

MartialArtMan said:


> Todays Workout
> 
> *Sun 27th July*
> 
> ...


 Well done dude on starting and having the bottle to post up some pics to start with,they will be a good insentive for you to look back at and see what progress your making..

Starting on a comfortable and managable weight on squats is sensible so as to get your form right. :thumbup1:

I have one question thouigh if your old at 32 what does that make me at 39... :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Enjoy dude,you will get a lot of help/advise and encouragment from the guys/gals on here...


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Spangle1187 said:


> IMO I would split up your workout and maybe get in the gym three times a week? I get the best results with weights three times a week on a split training routine with a cardio day and then two days complete rest.


Thanks for the reply Spangle.

I only train twice a week due to working 12 hour shifts and just being too knackered after work to train so it has to be on my off days or I can just squeeze it in when I'm nights. As it is at the moment twice a week fits although I would prefer 3 times given the choice.

I started a thread here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/37192-twice-week-training.html but didn't get much response, granted I didn't give it long...

N2GB you're 39!? Hang it up mate, get out your pipe & slippers and live out the rest of your days as an old guy should :laugh:

Nah what I mean by "Before its too late" is that instead of just knowing, its time to act. I have spent too much of my life just thinking that things will come to me, I'm now realising that the result of our life is not decided by what we know, but by what we do...

Now lets do, before it's too late!

Cue cheesy music :thumbup1:


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

MartialArtMan said:


> N2GB you're 39!? Hang it up mate, get out your pipe & slippers and live out the rest of your days as an old guy should :laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Off to town tomorrow to get my tartan slippers and flat cap:whistling:


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

MartialArtMan said:


> Thanks for the reply Spangle.
> 
> I only train twice a week due to working 12 hour shifts and just being too knackered after work to train so it has to be on my off days or I can just squeeze it in when I'm nights. As it is at the moment twice a week fits although I would prefer 3 times given the choice.


If that works with your shift then thats what you must do. I was only looking at your workout from my point of view. Keep focused on your goals and add the weight when you can. You will get there!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

nice one mate!

you got a good frame of mind, too many people just dont have patience, its a shame

wish you the best of luck, keep us updated!


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> you got a good frame of mind, too many people just dont have patience, its a shame


Thanks MrK, if only it were true  I am as impatient as the next man hence my dabbling at weights, in the past I have always got frustrated at the lack of visual results after even training just a few months. But imagine if I hadn't dabbled and had knuckled down for all those years, I would have about 20 years bb under my belt now. But enough of the if only's; gotta live for the Now...

*Tues 29th July - Time: 7.30am - Duration approx: 1hour*

*Bench - 54kg 4x6*

*
Squat - 60.5kg 3x10*

*
Dumbell press - 2x14kg 4x6*

*
Rows - 54kg 3x8*

*
Deads 88kg 3x5*

*
*

*
*I hate this week. I'm 12 hour days wed, thurs & Fri hence training today after just one days rest from my last workout. It was okay though as I felt recovered enough but in future I may have to do a few accessory exercises instead of the same full body as Sunday.

Anyway workout was fine. The weights are the same as last workout as I only intend to increase the weights once a week, in the past I have increased the weight every workout and hit a wall too early. For this cycle I want to take it slow and steady.

Bench was still a struggle & Squats were quite tiring other than that I was feeling pretty strong on the other lifts. Although deads wiped me out!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Sounds good mate, i will keep my eye on this journal, good luck with your goals. :thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Whats your diet like?


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Whats your diet like?


I'm working on it mate, I'll post a sample up soon for critique.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

You can see my diet here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/37495-my-healthy-diet.html

*Sun 03rd Aug - Time: 9.00am - Duration approx: 40 min*

*Bench - 55kg 4x6*

*
Squat - 63kg 3x10*

*
Dumbell press - 2x15kg 4x6*

*
*

*
*Due to time restrictions and the fact that I'm off work this week I decided that I will split my routine from now on. Being off work I will be able to train 3 times this week 

Increased weights on all exercises. Bench and DB Press was a bit of a struggle but made all reps ok. Squats are still reasonably comfortable.

Next workout will be

Deads

Shrugs

Rows


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

*Tues 05th Aug - Time: 8.30am - Duration approx: 30 min*

*Deads - 90kg 3x5*

*Shrug - 63kg 4x6*

*
Rows - 55kg 3x8*

*
*

I thought about adding another set of deads now I have split the routine and I'm doing the deads first; it was good being fresh for them. I decided not to though as I was tight on time as it's my daughters birthday today!

All exercises were quite comfortable.

So I started the day feeling good but after the crap I've been eating today (due to birthday) I now feel like ****, due to too much sugar intake. Sunday wasn't any better and tomorrow will be a bit of a struggle as we're out most of the day and I know that Pizza Hut is part of the schedule...


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

*Thurs 7th Aug - Time: 8.15am - Duration approx: 40 min*

*Bench - 55kg 4x6*

*
Squat - 63kg 3x10*

*
Dumbell press - 2x15kg 4x6*

*
*

*
*All the same weights as last session. All pretty comfortable, I can't help but feel that I'm just not working hard enough I think it's because my squat is so far off my pb, although my bench is not far from my pb and I've never done DB Press before. Slow and steady always wins the race...from previous experience making big jumps now will only halt my progress sooner.

Getting back on the good/regular diet today after 2 days of mainly eating ****, although I have kept my protein intake up.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

*Sun 11th Aug - Time: 8.30am - Duration approx: 30 min*

*Deads - 90kg 3x5*

*Shrug - 68kg 4x6*

*
Rows - 55kg 3x8*

*
*

*
*Increased the weight on Shrugs as they were just too light last time. Everything else stayed the same and was okay.

Weighed myself today and have put on a couple of kg, I measured my waist and it's still about the same as before so hopefully the weight is just extra muscle mass. I have been good with the diet although perhaps I should cut down the snacking on nuts...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Great job on the weight increase on shrugs...How is that rep range working for you...? The reason I'm asking is I really seem to benefit at this exercise from heavy weights with a higher number of reps like 10-15...that muscle groups seem to responde well for me...JMO...but at the end of the day if it's working for you don't change a thing...yet...


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Cellaratt. It's early days yet so I can't honestly say whether my rep range is working, I'll stick with it a few more weeks & see how I go. I am liking the lower rep work though...

A note on the nuts. It's a bit blowy today so my tee shirt was a bit body hugging and the missus took the opportunity to tell me to "lay off the nuts", nice she notices when the gut gets bigger but doesn't seem to notice anything else! The nuts are nearly all gone now so I'll not be renewing my stock.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

*Wed 13th Aug - Time: 7.15am - Duration approx: 45 min*

*Bench - 56kg 4x6*

*
Squat - 65.5kg 3x10*

*
Dumbell press - 2x16kg 4x6*

*
*

*
*I was really looking forward to this workout.

I increased all weights, only marginally but at least I'm going in the right direction. A couple of months ago I was stuck on 55.5kg Bench for 3x10 so to manage all sets and reps today was satisfying, despite the lower rep range.

I'm just starting to feel the squats on the last set now.

Press is still quite manageable despite the increase.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

My legs were actually aching from the squats after my last workout, the first time since I've got back on the progressive weights.

*Fri 15th Aug - Time: 14.00hrs - Duration approx: 30 min*

*Deads - 92kg 3x5*

*Shrug - 68kg 3x10*

*
Rows - 56kg 3x8*

*
*

*
*Great workout! I was feeling pretty strong today and felt as though I could have probably handled more weight, surprising as it was after my first night shift. I personally put it down to getting my diet in better shape than ever before.

Just looking at my previous PB's and I've actually exceeded rows by 5kg already! That's good as I remember struggling with my previous PB where as now I feel I got plenty left in me  And I got the deads PB in sight and will moving 100kg for the first time in 4 weeks...

I decided to increase the reps on Shrugs to 3x10 as per Cellaratt's advice. I did get a better connection with my traps and do prefer the slightly higher rep count, so I'll stick with that. Thanks Cellaratt :thumb:

Can't wait for my next workout!


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

*Sun 17th Aug - Time: 7.30am - Duration approx: 45 min*

*Bench - 56kg 4x6*

*
Squat - 65.5kg 3x10*

*
Dumbell press - 2x16kg 4x6*

*
*

*
*Not as good a workout as last time, probably due to 2 factors:

1. Yesterday I only got 2 hours sleep (+ a nap) due to coming off nights and having places to be.

2. I normally get up have a meal then do my workout an hour later, but due to going camping today I done it just half hour after eating.

Still managed all weights okay. Next time I do this routine I will be upping the weights, they're the routines I look forward to the most 

Oh and I hate squats!!!

Right of to camping I go then :thumbup1:


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Hope you enjoy camping MAM!

Just been reading your thread.

I am another oldie (38).

Keep at it - maybe you'll learn to love squats!

This is a good article.

http://www.strengthcats.com/NNimproveyoursquat.htm

mark


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

MrGum said:


> Hope you enjoy camping MAM!
> 
> Just been reading your thread.
> 
> ...


Yeah I did enjoy camping thanks. First time I'd ever been...

I'll never love squats, I've done 'em for years on and off and still hate them just as much as when I first started   Thanks for the link though I'll have a read when I have a bit more time.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Greekgoddess said:


> My God, I'm ancient compared to you guys ! I will be 53 two weeks before my contest in October. Now, doesn't that make you feel better?. If I can do it there is hope for all of you!
> 
> Yup that makes me feel better
> 
> ...


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

I didn't feel like doing this workout today but glad I did, I felt fantastic and still do 

*Sun 24th Aug - Time: 9.30am - Duration approx: 30 min*

*
*

*
Deads - 102kg 1x5 + 92kg 2x5*

*
Shrug - 68kg 3x10*

*
Rows - 56kg 2x8 + 1x10*

Oops! Made a bit of a mistake on the deads by overloading the bar by 10kg! I thought that perhaps I wouldn't feel so strong this w/o as I haven't done it for over a week but when I first lifted that bar I was devastated to be struggling so much, what a relief to discover the extra weight. I was tempted to stay at that weight and be a man, but I thought of my struggling and break down of my form and decided that sticking at that weight would make me a fool not a man.

On rowing I really felt it on my biceps and forearms. On my last set I was concentrating on my muscle connection and over shot my rep count by 2. I found that leaning over slightly more helped me to hit my lats more (at least I felt a better connection).


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well done so far! Stick at it and u'r guarrenteed to make a great transformation!  The hardest bit for me was having the motivation to get started! (I was 41" waist! so u arent really that bad to start with!  ) by seeing progress every month... thats motivating in itself! but it does take motivation and plenty of patience. keep up the good work


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

nice one mate!

can never beat an accidental overload and not realizing till you;ve done the set lol feels great!

but i have a tendency to only overhaul one side........ lol form goes out the window


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> nice one mate!
> 
> can never beat an accidental overload and not realizing till you;ve done the set lol feels great!
> 
> but i have a tendency to only overhaul one side........ lol form goes out the window


Yeah it did feel kinda good, lucky it was on deads & not on something like bench, it woulda squashed me, or would it... 

Guess it was lucky that I overloaded both sides too, can imagine the form on an uneven load lol :lol:

Bulk1 thanks for that mate, motivation has always been a bit of an issue for me. I start of all guns blazing "this time I'm gunna do it" I train & train & train until it starts to get pretty hard then I look in the mirror and think "all this f*cking work, wheres my reward!?". The truth is I have never trained hard enough for long enough with enough focus on my diet to get the reward. As with most of the rest of the nation I want the easy ride, something for nothing....

Had a look at your pics mate and you've done really well!


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

*Tues 26th Aug - Time: 11.45am - Duration approx: 45 min*

*Bench - 57kg 4x6*

*
Squat - 68kg 3x10*

*
Dumbell press - 2x17kg 4x6*

*
*

*
*The weights are getting a bit more taxing now which is good, only just made the reps on the bench and press.

Squats felt okay despite the increase in weight.

I love weight increase workouts, feels like I'm getting somewhere


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

MartialArtMan said:


> Bulk1 thanks for that mate, motivation has always been a bit of an issue for me. I start of all guns blazing "this time I'm gunna do it" I train & train & train until it starts to get pretty hard then I look in the mirror and think "all this f*cking work, wheres my reward!?". The truth is I have never trained hard enough for long enough with enough focus on my diet to get the reward. As with most of the rest of the nation I want the easy ride, something for nothing....
> 
> Had a look at your pics mate and you've done really well!


Thanks mate  ... I wish you could buy motivation like you can buy protein powder!! it would be far more effective! lol. Soon as I got mine back...I didnt look back.

You sound REALLY determined mate... I can tell you wont let yourself slip this time around...  a great way to stay focused is to keep a RECORD of your results/ measurements end of each week... this is key to knowing how to adjust your meals. (which I'm sure your already doing) and posting your updated pics on here each month! You will know you need to work hard if you want to show how well your doing on here each month.. and how great that will make u feel!! :cool2: (also its fantastic to LOOK BACK yourself after 6+ months and see where you begun! before the real progress shines thru!

One frustraiting part is then possibly being over motivated..lol.. and not resting enough.. so make sure u give urself a chance to build that new chisiled body! :thumbup1: if you want it enough... you will get it! end of!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Bulk1 said:


> Keep up the good work!


Thanks again Bulk1.

I don't record my progress as often as each month, I aim to record progress every 4 months via measurements and photo which I will post on here. I do keep an eye on my weight though. Thing with making regular checks is that I won't see any subtle changes which will de-motivate me. That said though when I look in the mirror I see differences but wonder how much of a change I will see in my progress picture in 2 months time, it's very difficult comparing my actual physique with the last progress picture I took, but I'm resisting the temptation to take an early progress pic. Perhaps I should take pics on a more regular basis...

I feel that I am making good progress, I feel as though I'm gaining, I'm a bit concerned about putting fat on though as my waist is still a rather large 36"'ish. But despite feeling like I'm making progress the tape does not reflect this, again I try to avoid taking measurements on too regular a basis due the extremely slow rate of growth.

One thing I am sure of though is that I am definitely getting stronger :thumb:


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

*Fri 29th Aug - Time: 16.00hrs - Duration approx: 30 min*

*
*

*
Deads - 94kg 3x5*

*
Shrug - 70kg 3x10*

*
Rows - 57kg 3x8*

*
*

*
*I wanted to do this workout yesterday but time did not allow. That said I did have a bad case of the DOMS after my last workout,including, rather unexpectedly, in my traps.

I also done this workout later than normal although it had no effect, good or bad, upon my performance.

Increased the weights on all exercises which I manged fine although shrugs were bit of a struggle.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

*Sun 31st Aug - Time: 13.15am - Duration approx: 45 min*

*Bench - 57kg 4x6*

*
Squat - 68kg 3x10*

*
Dumbell press - 2x17kg 4x6*

*
*

*
*The weights felt heavy today and I did struggle a bit, this is without doubt to my very poor diet this weekend, I've hardly eaten. Although I struggled with the weights I did still manage all reps and don't feel as whacked as after the last time I did this routine.

Weight increases next time :thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Well done MAM good deadlifts:beer: keep it up mate.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Fozy :thumb: Things are going well, my best attempt to date, although looking in the mirror would not reflect this feeling...lol

Diet is back on track.

*Wed 3rd Sept - Time: 07.45hrs - Duration approx: 30 min*

*
*

*
Deads - 94kg 3x5*

*
Shrug - 70kg 3x10*

*
Rows - 57kg 3x8*

*
*

*
*Same as last time, although managed it bit more comfortably. My form is improving on my deads as I have made a concerted effort to keep the bar against my legs throughout the movement, I used to let it drift away. As a result I do not get the ache in my lower back like I used to.

I'm still feeling a burn in my forearms on the rows this is very likely due to the fact that deads and shrugs involves a lot of grip work which is getting more taxing as time goes on.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

I wanted to workout yesterday but time didn't allow, thing is I'm days this week so won't get to workout again until Sunday that is unless I do a workout tomorrow. My concern though was that I might not be able to tomorrow cos I might ache too much from today so I decided to concentrate on the main compound movements today and do the smaller exercises tomorrow. So todays workout was:

*Mon 8th Sept - Time: 13.00hrs - Duration approx: 60 min*

*
*

*
**Squat - 70.5kg 3x10*

*Bench - 58kg 4x6*

*
**Deads - 96kg 3x5*

*
*

*
*The kids are back at school now so workouts are at a reasonable time in the week again.

I increased weight on squats which felt really good. It was nice to feel the weight on my back and as the weight gets heavier my form seems to get better. Bloody hard work though!

My Bench equals my previous PB although I did an extra set too so I guess that makes it a new PB. So that was a workout high, still got a way to go until I reach my goal of pressing my own bodyweight though.

Deads were also equal to my previous PB. Again they were bloody hard work especially after doing the squats at the beginning of the session. Felt like giving up after the first set but the old saying "Winners never quit & quitters never win" came to mind and I was inspired! 

So overall a bloody hard workout it's all starting to get pretty heavy for me now, which is embarrassing reading other peoples threads but hey ho ya gotta start somewhere eh.

I also did some skipping as a warm up which I haven't done in a while and I have seriously upped the intensity of my martial arts classes too, which is good but I was aching yesterday after Saturdays session and even today wondered how I'd be.

So if I can manage a workout tomorrow it will consist of:

*Shrug *

*Dumbell press *

*Rows *


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

I know the suspense is killing ya! 

Well I'll put you outya misery; I did manage to do the workout as outlined above:

*Tues 9th Sept - Time: 14.00hrs - Duration approx: 30 min*

*
*

*
**Shrug - 72kg 3x10*

*
* *Dumbell press - 2x19kg 4x6*

*Rows - 58kg 3x8*

Increased weight all all exercises. I was especially pleased with the press as I didn't think I'd make all the reps at that weight, which isn't a good way to approach a set I know. I did manage though but that could have been due to not bench pressing before hand like in my regular routine, but then it could be cos I'm getting stronger, I'll know for sure when I do the next regular routine.

I was aching from yesterday and there is a chance that I would have skipped the all essential deads had I penciled them in for today, so I'm happy with the decision to split like I did. Thing is though I felt a bit of a strain in my lower back on the rows which is probably due to the squats and deads yesterday.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

My joints are still aching a bit http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care/40109-awe-my-aching-joints.html it's mainly the back of my right knee and my heel. I'm thinking that it may well have been insufficient warm up on my deads. I'm considering reducing my workload and making the first two sets on squats and deads progressively heavier warm up sets and doing just one set at my "working" weight. This should help avoid injury and also help me get my weights up higher.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

I done the above, plus I made a couple of other changes to keep me progressing and to narrow the risk of injury, I've been a little foolish up till now:

*Sun 14th Sept - Time: 9.00hrs - Duration approx: 40 min*

*Bench - 5x5 - 48kg, 53kg, 58kg, 60kg, 62kg*

*
Squat - 3x10 - 58kg, 68kg, 73kg*

*
Dumbell press - 4x6* *2x18kg*

*
*

*
*I've changed my weights to make them progressive to my work set which allows my body to warm up which will help me to avoid (reduce the chance) of injury. Before now I was just jumping straight in at my working weight, which may have been fine 10 years ago but I feel that I need to be more careful now. Using this method should also allow me to get my weights up higher and at the end of the day my training is more about getting strong than aesthetically pleasing, although I'd be lying if I said it wasn't a factor.

So todays workout.

My bench felt really good, I like stepping it up rather than jump right in. Infact I previously found that my 2nd or 3rd set was easier than my first which is one of the things that made me think about warm up sets. 62kg is a new PB for me and although it was a struggle I feel that I can surpass this and get myself upto the next milestone of 70kg.

Squats were just as hard as ever despite the progressive weights but again I can still handle more.

And press was harder than last time, although I still managed them, which is probably due to the extra work I did before them compared to last time.

Lesson learnt; make sure I warm up prior to my work sets. I want to take this further and reintroduce a stretching program on a regular basis.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Missed writing in my last w/o, so here it is plus todays:

*Wed 17th Sept - Time: 12.45hrs - Duration approx: 30 min*

*
*

*
Deads - 3x5 *78kg, 88kg,* 100kg*

*
Rows - 3x8 *48kg, 53kg,* 60kg*

*
*

*
*I didn't intend to do the 100kg but cos I'm only actually doing one work set now I felt that I could handle it and I did, still hard work though.

I didn't do shrugs as time was tight and I felt that due to the extra work (i.e weight) on deads it is a surplus to requirements.

Rows I really felt hit the spot.

*Sun 21st Sept - Time: 10.00hrs - Duration approx: 50 min*

*Bench - 5x5 - *53kg, 58kg, 60kg, 62kg*, 64kg*

*
Squat - 2x10 - *58kg, 68kg,* 1x5 73kg*

*
Dumbell press - 2x8* 2x15kg, 2x17kg,* 1x5 2x19kg*

What a struggle! I really wasn't up for this as I was feeling pretty exhausted and aching from lots of MA practice. Thing is if I didn't do it today then I'd have to wait till Wednesday so I gave my self a push and got to it.

I started of with some skipping and shadow boxing, I must start adding a stretch routine to my schedule too.

I didn't feel as strong in the bench press today which could very well be due to the higher start weight. I managed it but only just I may revert back to lower warm up weights next time so as not to sacrifice my higher worksets...

By time I finished the bench press I really didn't feel like squating especially as it was my legs that ached the most. Again decided to press on and managed the first set ok, so decided to continue with the second set, which knackered me. I was gunna give it up there but pushed myself to do just 5 reps with the last set weight of 78kg.

By time I got to press I struggled to do the set with 15kg. I carried on until I got to 19kg but couldn't manage all the reps and repped out after 5.

It was a good workout but it did take it out of me. I've spent the rest of the day just chilling out which is a good job as it's back to work tomorrow *sigh*


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

*Wed 24th Sept - Time: 12.00hrs - Duration approx: 30 min*

*
*

*
Skipping, shadow boxing, stretch*

*
*

*
Deads - 4x5 *68kg, 83kg,93kg,* 103kg*

*
Rows - 3x8 *48kg, 55kg,* 62kg*

I fitted in some light cardio and a stretch pre workout which was good I think this will add to my general sense of well being not to mention benefit my martial arts practice.

I decided to add an extra warm up set on the deads as to jump straight in at 83kg may just be too much for me. I managed 103kg on my last set although the form on my last rep failed I think, so I may stick with this next workout.

Rows were pretty hard today I think that it was due to the deads actually exhausting me and taxing my body. Which is good.

I'm enjoying these progressive sets as I feel as though I am making faster progress due to handling heavier weights than I could have done with fixed weight sets. However I do wonder if my strength progression is an illusion and that I'm only playing with my current max strength rather than increasing it. It's hard to explain, I hope you get where I'm coming from...


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

*Sun 28th Sept - Time: 16.00hrs - Duration approx: 45 min*

*Skipping, stretch*

*Bench - 5x5 - *48kg, 53kg, 58kg, 64kg, *66kg*

*
Squat - 2x10 - *68kg, 75kg* 1x5 80kg*

*
Dumbell press - 2x8* 2x15kg, 2x17kg,* 1x7 2x19kg*

*
*

*
*I was really pleased with my max weights today, for me I really feel as though I'm making some breakthroughs.

Felt as though I only just managed the 66kg for 5 on bench but I am very determined to make the 70kg bench mark!

Squat was really hard when I get my max weight up to my bodyweight (84kg) I'll change it to a 5x5 format.

Dumbell press I nearly managed the 8 reps on the last set but just couldn't push them up, next time I'll get it. I did manage 2 more reps than last time so I was pretty happy.

Diet has been slipping yet again though, God I struggle with the food bit!!!


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

*Tues 30th Sept - Time: 10.00hrs - Duration approx: 40 min*

*
*

*
Shadow boxing, stretch*

*
*

*
Deads - 4x5 *68kg, 83kg, 93kg,* 103kg*

*
Rows - 3x8 *48kg, 55kg,* 63kg*

*
*

*
*I'm coming down with a cold so wasn't sure how well I'd perform but I did as well, actually slightly better, than last week.

I had to do this workout today because I'm days for the rest of the week.

I stuck with the same weight for deads cos I wasn't confident with my form last time. It felt better today and I felt to be more in control of the weight, pretty hard work though!

I increased the weight on rows by 1 kilo and managed them ok. Hard work but kept my form. I also started a course of cod liver oil and glucosamine a few days ago to help the old joints.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Things haven't been good this last couple of weeks. I was pretty ill with my cold (mentioned above) and now things have gone mental at home (decorating) and work. I've got to cut my training back to just once a week as there is just not enough hours in the day. I was reluctant to do so but its better than giving it up completely, hopefully I'll keep some momentum this way.

My current goal is to reduce my 36"ish waist over any other goal. I won't update this log as it will be quite boring and in all honesty I rarely get the time to come on here lately!!!

So I'm doing a very abbreviated routine once a week. I started it today:

Deads 1x10 68kg, 1x8 78kg, 1x6 88kg

Bench 2x10 + 1x8 53kg

Rows 3x8 53kg

Thats it. I will probably have to change bench to military press sometime soon as space is going to become an issue.

I reduced my lifts down to 80% of my pb as I've had a couple of weeks off, although I have increased the reps. I ache already


----------

